# Wi-Fi adapter for Desktop.



## ©mß (Dec 10, 2013)

I want a Wi-Fi Adapter for my desktop so that I can use Wi-Fi.
I searched and found that wireless adapters are good adapters.
Is that so?
And I am also thinking of buying this router because I use Mblaze.


Spoiler



TP-LINK TL-MR3220 3G/4G Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


So in short, I will connect my Mblaze to this router and then use Wi-Fi.
My budget is less than Rs.1000


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## ©mß (Dec 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> TP-LINK 150 Mbps TL-WN721N Wireless N - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


As in the reviews people are saying that it can also be used to create Wi-Fi hotspot, so should I buy the router I mentioned above or just buy this only?


----------



## kaz (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes you can I have one  and you can skip the router if you wish to switch on ur pc and use wifi every time..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

©mß said:


> As in the reviews people are saying that it can also be used to create Wi-Fi hotspot, so should I buy the router I mentioned above or just buy this only?



go with it


----------



## ©mß (Dec 11, 2013)

No I have to buy a router because my sister uses her laptop and she mostly stays on the first floor.So I can't keep my desktop ON everytime. 
I have one more question about the router. In TP-Links website I saw the supported device's list, I found my model but with it is V2 is written in brackets.How do I know if my Mblaze is V2 or not.Nothing is written on box also. :/


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2013)

Can you provide the link?


----------



## ©mß (Dec 12, 2013)

kaz said:


> Can you provide the link?


Here is the link 3G/4G USB Modem Compatibility List for TL-MR3220 - Welcome to TP-LINK
My model is MTS AC2787.
But as I said in the site V2 is also written.


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2013)

TL-MR3220 - Welcome to TP-LINK

V2 there means the router version compatible with your MTS... It has nothing do to with your USB Modem version..check the above link and it will be clear


----------



## ©mß (Dec 12, 2013)

Okay that means my Mblaze would work with it.
By the way how do I know the range of router I mentioned.


Spoiler



SUPPORTED PROTOCOLS
Standard IEEE	802.3u, IEEE 802.11b/g/n, IEEE 802.3


It is mentioned here I guess but which one? Or if I am wrong then tell me.


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2013)

Same here not much idea about the range with those protocols  but I think it would easily pass 2walls in the direction of the antenna (not very sure). Go though the reviews on Flipkart and you will get an idea


----------

